# Anschluss vom Flowmeter  an die sps



## ralfsps (6 April 2010)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin neu hier und habe gleich eine Frage. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Es geht um das Anschließen von einem Flowmeter (Durchfluß Sensor) an die SPS (s7 315 ) Analog-Karte (4..20 mA).

Momentan fließt kein Wasser in der Leitung (ich soll eigentlich ca 4 mA messen). Ich messe aber ca 0 mA (-->Fehler). Ich habe den Schaltplan als angehängt.

PS:
der Flowmeter ist: Krohne OPTIFLUX 2010 C/D , IFC 010D.
Ich habe die Anschließe wie folgt angeschlossen (Stromausgang aktiv):
 Anschluss - der Analog-Karte= I+ (vom Flowmeter)
 Anschluss + der Analog-Karte= I   (vom Flowmeter)

Muss man irgendwas extra bei der Analog-Karte der SPS parametrieren außer 4..20 mA einzustellen??


Vielen Dank

Ralf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 April 2010)

hier eine kleine hilfe 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen AI 8x12 Bit Getting Started.pdf


----------



## ralfsps (6 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hier eine kleine hilfe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Helmut,
ich denke die Baugruppe ist richtig parametriert von der Seite der SPS (4..20 mA). Z.B es klappt beim Druck-Lesen (auch 4..20 mA).Außerdem habe ich direkt an den Ausgang vom Flowmeter gemessen(0 mA statt 4 mA )



Ralf


----------



## dalbi (6 April 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> Ich habe die Anschließe wie folgt angeschlossen (Stromausgang aktiv):
> Anschluss - der Analog-Karte= I+ (vom Flowmeter)
> Anschluss + der Analog-Karte= I   (vom Flowmeter)



Tausche doch bitte mal die Anschlüsse an der SPS. Geht es dann?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (6 April 2010)

Hi,

welche Analogbaugruppe hast du genau Siemens Nr. 6ES7-XXXX-XXXX?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## ralfsps (6 April 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Tausche doch bitte mal die Anschlüsse an der SPS. Geht es dann?
> 
> Gruss Daniel


 

Ich bin leider nicht vorort...

Wegen den Anschlüssen, ich hatte am Flowmeter an I und I+ mit einem Ampermeter gemssen... Ich bekomme leider nur 0 mA

Ralf


----------



## ralfsps (6 April 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche Analogbaugruppe hast du genau Siemens Nr. 6ES7-XXXX-XXXX?
> 
> Gruss Daniel


 
AI8X14Bit     6ES7 331-7HF01-0AB0

Ralf


----------



## dalbi (6 April 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht vorort...
> 
> Wegen den Anschlüssen, ich hatte am Flowmeter an I und I+ mit einem Ampermeter gemssen... Ich bekomme leider nur 0 mA
> 
> Ralf



Ohne SPS?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (6 April 2010)

Hi,

auf was steht der Würfel an der Seite der Analogbaugruppe?

Richtig wäre hier Stellung "C".

Gruss Daniel


----------



## MRT (6 April 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht vorort...
> 
> Wegen den Anschlüssen, ich hatte am Flowmeter an I und I+ mit einem Ampermeter gemssen... Ich bekomme leider nur 0 mA
> 
> Ralf



Also wenn du direkt am Flowmeter schon keine mA hast (zwischen I und I+) , könnte vl der MU oder die Sicherung von deinem Messgerät defekt sein.

Ist der MU neu?

Ich habe nur Erfahrung mit den neuen IFC300 und den alten SC080.

Was hast du für einen Mssbereich eingestellt, vielleicht von 0-20mA?


----------



## MRT (6 April 2010)

Stromausgang:


----------



## ralfsps (6 April 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auf was steht der Würfel an der Seite der Analogbaugruppe?
> 
> ...


 
Es steht auf "D" wegen 2 Drahtmessumformer (4..20 mA).


----------



## dalbi (6 April 2010)

Hi,

"D" Zweidraht ist falsch weil hier die Baugruppe den MU speisst. Was Du brauchst ist "C" Vierdraht.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## ralfsps (6 April 2010)

MRT schrieb:


> Also wenn du direkt am Flowmeter schon keine mA hast (zwischen I und I+) , könnte vl der MU oder die Sicherung von deinem Messgerät defekt sein.
> 
> Ist der MU neu?
> 
> ...


 

Alles ist nagel neu

Im Flowmeter habe 4..20 mA programmiert (entspricht 0..400 m3/h)

Ich werde es abchecken wenn ich vorort bin...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MRT (6 April 2010)

Dann musst du aber dein Flowmeter an den Klemmen I(Masse) und I (passiven Stromausgang) ankemmen.

Den mit dem Würfel auf D bekommst du die 24V aus der Baugruppe.


----------



## ralfsps (6 April 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> "D" Zweidraht ist falsch weil hier die Baugruppe den MU speisst. Was Du brauchst ist "C" Vierdraht.
> 
> Gruss Daniel


 
Hallo Daniel,

...Aber wieso bekomme ich einen 0mA Wert am Flowmeter Ausgang??? (Eigentlich soll ich ca 4 mA messen)


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## dalbi (6 April 2010)

Hi,

oder Du klemmst am MU von aktiv auf passiv, so kannst Du die Würfelstellung so lassen wie sie ist.

Wo misst Du da genau, ist der MU richtig parametriert 4-20 mA?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## ralfsps (6 April 2010)

MRT schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber dein Flowmeter an den Klemmen I(Masse) und I (passiven Stromausgang) ankemmen.
> 
> Den mit dem Würfel auf D bekommst du die 24V aus der Baugruppe.


 
Du meinst I und IT (T gedreht) ...

Ich hatte es auch ausprobiert .Ich bekam aber einen Wert von ca 300 m3/ h obwohl man keinen Wasserdurchfluß hat (Pipeline ist Zu)


Gruß
 Ralf


----------



## MRT (6 April 2010)

Im Bild siehst du das Menü vom IFC, unter STROM I --> I ERROR kannst du einen Fehlerstrom einstellen ist der vielleicht auf 0mA eingestellt und du hast einen Fehler anstehen? Wenn der auf 0mA steht, stell denn mal auf 22mA.


Die neuen IFC 300 können den mA Ausgang simulieren, kann das deiner auch?

Wie gesagt vielleicht ist die Sicherung bei deinem Messgerät defekt?


----------



## MRT (6 April 2010)

> Ich hatte es auch ausprobiert .Ich bekam aber einen Wert von ca 300 m3/ h  obwohl man keinen Wasserdurchfluß hat (Pipeline ist Zu)




Also hast du jetzt die mA???


----------



## MRT (6 April 2010)

Ich habs gefunden, im Bild siehst du wie du den Ausgang simulieren kannst.
Da kannst du die % vom Messbereichsendwert eingeben.


----------



## ralfsps (6 April 2010)

MRT schrieb:


> Also hast du jetzt die mA???


 
Ja...Es soll eigentlich einen Wert= 0 m3/h angezeigt werden wenn sich das Wasser in der Leitung nicht bewegt oder habe ich einen Denkfehler???

Auf dem Display vom Flowmeter = ca 0 m3/h
Aber der Wert, den Ich auslese (bzw. direkt zum Eingang der SPS geht) ist jetzt ca 300 m3/h........ Irgendwas stimmt nicht


Ralf


----------



## ralfsps (6 April 2010)

MRT schrieb:


> Ich habs gefunden, im Bild siehst du wie du den Ausgang simulieren kannst.
> Da kannst du die % vom Messbereichsendwert eingeben.


 
Das ist eine gute Idee...
Ich werde nach ca 2 Wochen dahin fliegen....Ich werde es testen....
Ich melde mich ...


@ MRT, dalbi, Helmut.....
Ich bedanke mich sehr, für eure Hilfsbereitschaft

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## MRT (26 April 2010)

Funktioniert es jetzt?


----------



## ralfsps (27 April 2010)

MRT schrieb:


> Funktioniert es jetzt?


Hey,
ich muss in paar Wochen dahin fliegen. Ich melde mich ....
Viele Grüße

Ralf


----------



## ralfsps (29 August 2010)

Morgen liebe Kollegen,

ich muss leider das alte Thema wieder updaten ..
Bei dem schon erwähnten Flowmeter habe ich alle notwendigen Parameters programmiert (die Pipeline ist voll aber es fließt noch kein Wasser).Ich habe leider 2 Probleme:

1- Lokal am Flowmeter zeigen sich negtive und positive Werte (-0.3, -0.1, 0.1, etc) obwohl ich nur die +RICHTUNG programmiert habe

2-Ich habe die SPS-AI Karte an den MU vom Flowmeter angeschlossen 
(AI+ = I & AI-=I+ dh die Versorgung kommt von der Karte).
Ich lese leider nur Schrott (0 mA statt 4 mA)

3- Soll ich warten bis das Wasser durch die Pipeline fließt oder es soll eigentlich auch so gehen um was gescheites zu lesen.

4-Der Flowmeter hat eine 230 V AC Hilfsenergie.. ist das nur zum Einpeisen der Spule für den magnetisch-induktiven Durchflussmesser?

Ich bedanke mit im voraus 



Ralf


----------



## Proxy (29 August 2010)

Hi,

wir hatten auch schonmal solche Messgeräte. Haben es nachträglich mit einen Puls Ausgang erweitert.
Du brauchst auf jeden Fall die Spannungsversorgung, denn wenn ich das richtig versteh von dir hast du den Stromausgang auf Iaktiv angeklemmt. Was heißt der Flowmeter benötigt einen Spannungsversorgung sonst geht da nichts. 

Ich würde es ja ehr auf Ipassiv anklemmen, ist aber geschmackssache.

http://www.krohne.com/fileadmin/media-lounge/PDF-Download/Magmeters/Data_Sheets/DA_IFC010_e_144.pdf

Hast du auch am Gerät alles richtig parametriert?

1.Schritt: Power klemmen anschließen mit der Spannung (24V oder 230V je nach Bestellung)
2.Schritt: Stromausgang anschließen (aktiv oder passiv)
3.Schritt: Gerät einschalten und schauen ob beide LED's grün sind
wenn ja dann 
4.Schritt: Im Menü Punkt 1.05 auf


> 1.05 CURRENT I Current output I
> → FUNCT. I Select function for current output I
> • 1 DIR. (1 flow direction)
> → RANGE I Select measuring range
> ...


einstellen.
5.Schritt: 1.01 FULL SCALE einstellen auf m3/h
6.Schritt: 





> 3.03 ZERO SET Zero calibration
> Note:
> Carry out only at “0” flow and with completely filled measuring tube!
> Precautionary query
> ...


kalibriere dein Sensor

Jetzt müsste es klappen.


----------



## MSB (29 August 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> 1- Lokal am Flowmeter zeigen sich negtive und positive Werte (-0.3, -0.1, 0.1, etc) obwohl ich nur die +RICHTUNG programmiert habe
> Nur + Richtung ist für die Anzeige nicht parametrierbar, damit musst du wohl leben...
> 
> 2-Ich habe die SPS-AI Karte an den MU vom Flowmeter angeschlossen
> ...



AI+ (AI-Karte) muss imho auf "I" (IFC)
AI- (AI-Karte) muss imho auf "I_" (IFC)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ralfsps (18 September 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> AI+ (AI-Karte) muss imho auf "I" (IFC)
> AI- (AI-Karte) muss imho auf "I_" (IFC)
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel


 
Sauber...

Danke

Gruß

Ralf


----------

